# ο περί ου ο λόγος



## ianis

Γεια σάς. Η έκφραση αυτή χρησιμοποιείται "συνήθως με ειρωνική διάθεση". Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο να την χρησιμοποιήσει ο καθένας σε ένα πλαίσιο χωρίς ειρωνεία; Και μπορεί κάνεις, σας παρακαλώ, να δώσει ένα παράδειγμα όπου χρησιμοποιείται με ειρωνικό τρόπο;


----------



## Acestor

Η σημείωση που είδατε (ότι χρησιμοποιείται «συνήθως με ειρωνική διάθεση») θέλει να πει, υποθέτω, ότι, επειδή σήμερα είναι ένας τύπος πολύ καθαρευουσιάνικος, αποφεύγουμε τη χρήση του. Σε σοβαρά κείμενα, π.χ. νομικά, θα δούμε άλλες λόγιες εκφράσεις, π.χ. ο προαναφερθείς, ο ανωτέρω. Σε κείμενα της καθομιλουμένης η χρήση αυτής της έκφρασης έχει την ειρωνεία ή την επιτίδευση που έχει κάθε χρήση καθαρευουσιάνικης διατύπωσης. Παράδειγμα από βιβλίο:

Ο Ζάχος, ο περί ου ο λόγος καλλονός, είχε ήδη μαζευτεί κι αυτός στην πόρτα για να τσεκάρει τι γίνεται. (_Λένα Διβάνη_, Αγάπη μου, συρρίκνωσα την Ελλάδα, 2013)

Ας σημειωθεί ότι δεν είναι εύκολη η χρήση της έκφρασης, αφού ταιριάζει μόνο για αρσενικά και ουδέτερα στον ενικό. Θυμάμαι την περίπτωση μιας λανθασμένης χρήσης από φίλη μου, που αναφερόταν σε γυναίκα και θα έπρεπε να είχε γράψει «η περί ης ο λόγος».


----------



## ianis

Πρώτα πρώτα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Acestor και για τις πληροφορίες και για το παράδειγμα που είναι πάρα πολύ καθαρό. Αλλά όταν λέγεις "τύπος πολύ καθαρευουσιάνικος" αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι χαρακτηριστική έκφραση της καθαρεύουσας; Το ρωτάω γιατί δεν γνώριζα ότι η καθαρεύουσα χαρακτηρίζεται επίσης για την χρήση διαφορετικών εκφράσεων μόνο διαφορετικής κλίσης και άλλων ορθογραφικών στοιχειών από το δημοτικό.


----------



## sotos

Στην καθαρεύουσα μπορεί να υπάρχουν και διαφορετικές λέξεις, επομένως διαφορετικές εκφράσεις. Π.χ. το "ος, ή , ό, ού, ής ού" κτλ στη δημοτική είναι "οποίος, οποία, οποίο ...". Η κατάργηση των πνευμάτων, της περισπωμένης και της υπογεγραμμένης κάνει ακόμα πιό δύσκολη την κατανόηση αυτών των λέξεων. Ιδιαίτερα στο twitter.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ sotos,  το Cortina Modern Greek έχει κάποιες πληροφορίες, όπως τις κλίσεις για την Καθαρεύουσα, πρέπει να σπουδάσω.


----------



## ianis

Αλλά ακόμα μια ερώτηση, όταν λένε καθαρεύουσα αυτό σημαίνει παντότε τα σχετικά με την γλώσσα δημιουργήθηκε στο 18 αιώνα ή επίσης με λέξεις και εκφράσεις που παράμειναν στην νεοελληνική γλώσσα από την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα ή είναι το ίδιο;


----------



## ianis

Στο παραπάνω εννοώ φυσικά λέξεις από την αρχαια ελληνική γλώσσα που παράμειναν μόνο στις εκφράσεις,


----------



## dmtrs

ianis said:


> όταν λένε καθαρεύουσα αυτό σημαίνει παντότε τα σχετικά με την γλώσσα δημιουργήθηκε στο 18 αιώνα ή επίσης με λέξεις και εκφράσεις που παράμειναν στην νεοελληνική γλώσσα από την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα



Η καθαρεύουσα είναι πονεμένη ιστορία, κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Όντως είναι μια γλώσσα δημιουργημένη το 19ο κυρίως αιώνα, που βασίζεται στον εξωτερικό τύπο της αρχαίας και προσπαθεί να γεφυρώσει το χάσμα ανάμεσα στην αρχαΐζουσα τάση (προσπάθεια για μεγαλύτερης ή μικρότερης κλίμακας επιστροφή στην αρχαία) και την ομιλούμενη λαϊκή γλώσσα -η οποία, σημειωτέον, το 19ο αιώνα δεν είναι ούτε ενιαία για όλο τον ελληνόφωνο χώρο*, ούτε διαθέτει τυπική ή επίσημη γραμματική, επομένως είναι κάπως χαοτική.
Όταν μιλάμε σήμερα για καθαρεύουσα όμως, νομίζω, αναφερόμαστε σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή γλώσσας δεν είναι δημοτική, κάτι που συμπεριλαμβάνει τόσο την "κανονική" καθαρεύουσα όσο και τις διάφορες αρχαΐζουσες μορφές γλώσσας.
Λέξεις και εκφράσεις που έχουν μείνει στη γλώσσα μας από την αρχαία, σήμερα που το γλωσσικό ζήτημα (με την παλιά του τουλάχιστο μορφή) έχει λήξει ή καταλαγιάσει, δεν θεωρούνται "καθαρεύουσα" κατά τη γνώμη μου. Έτσι φράσεις όπως "επί τη ευκαιρία" ή "δόξα τω Θεώ" ή "παρά ταύτα", θεωρώ, έχουν ενσωματωθεί στη γλώσσα, την τρέχουσα ελληνική γλώσσα, που δεν είναι η μαχητική αλλά και φοβική δημοτική της εποχής του γλωσσικού, αλλά μια απενοχοποιημένη και πιο χαλαρή δημοτική.
(Τα τελευταία χρόνια, φοβάμαι, κάποιοι προσπαθούν να μας ξαναενοχοποιήσουν στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση και βιώνουμε έναν νεο-καθαρισμό ή νεο-αρχαϊσμό, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορίια.)

* Πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα βασίζεται το θεατρικό έργο "Βαβυλωνία" (1836) του Δημήτριου Βυζἀντιου που είναι και αστείο και διαφωτιστικό. Μπορεί κανείς να το βρει στο youtube και ως θεατρικό και ως ταινία.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ dmtrs για τις πληροφορίες και την ταινία που δίνουν μια καλύτερή κατανόηση της χρήσης της λέξης και του θέματος αυτού.


----------



## dmtrs

You are welcome, ianis.


----------



## sotos

Ι don't think katharevousa is a "creation" of 19th c. The ancient and hellenistic was constantly used (and still is) by the Church for official texts. Therefore, the grammar, the syntax and most of classical words were always there. Simply, in 19th century new "things" and meanings came in the daily secular life, so that new words had to be invented, mostly synthesized with old materials (e.g. αν-εκλκυστήρ for elevator). The same happened with medieval latin.


----------



## dmtrs

sotos said:


> Ι don't think katharevousa is a "creation" of 19th c.



I do not argue that "the ancient and hellenistic was constantly used (and still is) by the Church for official texts" as you write, sotos. But "καθαρεύουσα" is by definition a "created" language, a proposition in order to bridge the gap between the language you refer to and the spoken language of the late 18th-early 19th century.
But don't take my word for it. You can read for yourself:

Ιστορία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας


----------



## sotos

Thanks for the input. I would say that demotike is a creation more than katharevousa is, but we are getting off topic. The mainstream  theory about katharevousa is influenced by the other theory, that the nation is created by the state.


----------



## dmtrs

I agree that demotike is (also) a creation, sotos.
And yes, let's not wander off topic.


----------

